# Looking for info on Karakachan dogs



## terrilhb (Jul 19, 2013)

I have been doing some research on these dogs. From what I have read they sound very impressive. I am not a experienced dog trainer. Does anyone have any experience with these they can tell me about? I know there are many breeds that should never be owned by a novice. I do not want to buy one and do it injustice and myself. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grazer (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know if BYH member Mzyla still posts here but she has a purebred Karakachan female (she wrote a little about her Karakachan here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18868 )
And Stubbornhillfarm has 2 Karakachan x Great Pyrenees which Mzyla bred. So they'll be able to tell you a lot from first hand experience.

What breeds have you had experience with so far?
Karakachan shepherds are definitely not one of those more intense LGD breeds, but like all LGD's they need a firm, consistent owner.
And they are in general more protective towards strangers than an average Great Pyr or Maremma. 
So this basically means if you opt for this breed, your future Karakachan pup should be properly socialized with regular farm visitors, the vet etc.
And like with any dog you will want to handle your new pup on a regular basis, which will help you form a better bond and in case of emergencies you can attend to its wounds, infections etc.

I don't know how many Karakachan breeders are in U.S. or how good they are, but you may find this article useful (if you haven't read it already that is  ):http://www.sheepmagazine.com/31-2/karakachan_livestock_guardian_dogs/


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you Grazer. I have little experience with LGD's. I have 2 GP/Lab/Husky and 1 GP/Border Collie. Plus my 2 inside dogs. They are Mastiff and chow. I will read these articles. I want to make sure I do not get in over my head and do harm to this breed. Thank  you again.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 20, 2013)

Just  saw this and I really love the kar/pyr crosses!

I think this would be a great animal for you. The purebred Karakachan I haven't had experience with. The crosses are really great dogs!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 22, 2013)

We love our Karakachan x Pyr.  This is them "guarding" while we had a youth group camp out at the farm this weekend. 







Mzyla is really, really busy lately, so I don't know if she is on here anymore.  But I will tell her that someone had some questions and see if she can jump on.   

If you have some specific questions, I can try to answer them for you.  Of course keeping in mind that ours are not full blood.  I can tell you that out of all of the qualities that seem to be a pain in the rear end for us, they seem to come from the Pyr side.    I would get a Karakachan in a heartbeat.  Of course...I would get a Pyr again in a heartbeat too.  They just win you with the eyes!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 22, 2013)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> I can tell you that out of all of the qualities that seem to be a pain in the rear end for us, they seem to come from the Pyr side.    I would get a Karakachan in a heartbeat.  Of course...I would get a Pyr again in a heartbeat too.  They just win you with the eyes!!


  

Pyrs? Harheaded? Nah, say it isn't so!


----------

